
Wells Fargo faces $1B fine from loan abuses - rectang
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-wells-fargo-results/wells-fargo-faces-1-billion-fine-from-loan-abuses-idUSKBN1HK1NI
======
rectang
The executives who were the architects of this debacle (Carrie Tolstedt, John
Stumpf) still retired tens or hundreds of millions ahead, even after
clawbacks.

Stort-termism is still where it's at.

